# April Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Spring is slowly making an appearance and we'll soon be hitting the trails again. So this month Carolyn Eddy and Alice Beberness thought it would be nice to give away a copy of "Goat First Aid: The Trail Guide." 
[attachment=0:2txs1uwt]First Aid Trail Guide .jpg[/attachment:2txs1uwt]
Written by both of them, its a packable edition of their larger book entitled "Field First Aid For Goats". With a smaller size and laminated pages containing all the common injuries and illnesses you are likely to encounter on the trail, its sure to be a required item on your goat packing trips for years to come.

You can enter to win your chance at this great reference guide by simply replying to this post!


----------



## steve morgan (Dec 13, 2008)

Rex, Count me in again. Steve


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Rex,
Count me in - this would work much better than my tatered copies of this and that from here and there. Take Care!


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

I need that book just as well win a free one.
Nate


----------



## makeitdofarm (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Rex,

I could really use the book as I am just getting started and have a lot to learn and free is my favorite four letter word.

Debra Shivley
Make-It-Do Farm
Cloverdale, California


----------



## Alida Bockino (Dec 15, 2008)

Rex,

I sure could use this book. Every time we go out one of the boys comes up with something to worry me. Alida Bockino


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Count me in too. Would make a great addition to our trail/goat stuff.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

Please include me in the drawing.

Tim


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That is a great book. Sign me up. IdahoNancy


----------



## Mike (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## Goat Vader (Mar 25, 2009)

I won't win, but put my name in the hat anyhow. Thanks.


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Add my name, that would sure come in handy when we are out and about!
thanks!


----------



## Brambleberry Ranch (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the book. Would love the field guide....Debbie W


----------



## imported_goatdaddy (Dec 31, 2008)

We have been looking at that book, will put off getting it till after April. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## goaties4me (Feb 23, 2009)

I would LOVE to be included in the April give-away of such a great book!!!!

Thanks!

Shar


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Rex Im new to the pack goat way of life, but loving it....that field guide would sure be nice to have


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

count me in again, lol hope all has a great april.


----------



## wilmothcody (Dec 27, 2008)

count me in ...


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Me to!


----------



## gail (Dec 10, 2008)

Please include me in the drawing.
The snow is leaving the lower country in North Central Idaho, the rivers are starting to rise, flowers are starting to bloom, the eagles are still here, but the osprey have returned.
There is construction on Highway 12, that's the scenic road from Missoula, Montana, over Lolo Pass, down the Lochsa and Clearwater Rivers. We do our best to keep the wait 15 minutes or less.
They are widening the highway between Syringa, Lowell and approximately 14 miles upriver from Lowell. I'm flagging on the project, so wave on your way through.
I'm hoping to do some camping, while working, I think there is plenty of side trails for the goats, dogs and I to go explore on my hours off.
Everyone have a great Spring/Summer/Fall. Since I'm working I couldn't ask for a better place to spend it,...unless it was in the high country!
I'm looking forward to the mini trips, the Selway, Fish Creek, ohhhh so many trails, and maybe a few no trail ventures.
gail


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

gail said:


> They are widening the highway between Syringa, Lowell and approximately 14 miles upriver from Lowell. I'm flagging on the project, so wave on your way through.
> I'm hoping to do some camping, while working, I think there is plenty of side trails for the goats, dogs and I to go explore on my hours off.


Wow Gail, you're just over the hill from our place in Weippe. Of course the hill has about 10 feet of snow still on it.


----------



## pbfarm (Mar 14, 2009)

This looks like a terrific book to use at home and out on the trail! Hope I
get lucky!
Beth


----------



## PhotoLady (Apr 17, 2009)

Count me in
SherLynne


----------



## imported_Kevin (Mar 21, 2009)

The April giveaway looks like an excellent book for the trail


----------



## imported_GoatMan (Dec 28, 2008)

Please put my name in the hat . Blake


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the Goat First Aid book from Carolyn Eddy and Alice Beberness is nrspence!

Congratulations Nate.


----------

